# The Thing About Stowa



## Aeliascent

I've been thinking about Stowa as a watch company. Perhaps its heritage is manufactured. Perhaps our pride in Stowa as a Luftwaffe supplier is misguided. And perhaps when Stowa becomes "big" their watches will fall in value because much of their secondhand value comes from the relatively long wait times compared to its peers in their price range.


However, is there value in a well built, beautiful watch with manufactured history? They're rare pieces of understated beauty. Is there a kind of virtue in knowing that you have something that you value greatly that no ones ne else values? 


It reminds me of the Lynyrd Skynyrd song, The Ballad of Curtis Loew, where the protagonist recounts his childhood when he treasured the music of Curtis Loew. Yet, when Curtis passed away, no one came to mourn. Still, the protagonist continued to value him for who he was.

Idk, those are my thoughts. Agree or disagree?


----------



## Quartersawn

Aeliascent said:


> I've been thinking about Stowa as a watch company. Perhaps its heritage is manufactured...


I am confused by your statement.

What do you mean by "its heritage is manufactured"? Are you suggesting that the company is somehow deceiving the public about its past? That Stowa was not started in 1927? Or that it was not a supplier of watches to the military? Or something else? Please clarify.


----------



## hidden830726

This thread is spicy. 

But I think you should post this at German / Public thread because people at stowa forum don't deem stowa as manufacture heritage / history. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Disagree.


----------



## anarasanen

When I look Stowa watches I don't think about the brands history or flieger models (that are by the way maybe the ugliest watches ever made), I appreciate Stowa's contemporary models.


----------



## Sital

I pretty much disagree with your entire statement.



Aeliascent said:


> Is there a kind of virtue in knowing that you have something that you value greatly that no ones ne else values?


To me, that's just poor taste.


----------



## CM HUNTER

The company WAS founded in 1927. Simply a fact. The watches WERE used by the Luftwaffe. Like it or not, it happened and is indeed a part of Stowa's heritage. Stowa is about as big as they are going to get, and resale value of their product isn't now and never will be an issue.

Thousands of loyal Stowa enthusiasts/customers around the world sure are a lot of "no ones".


----------



## Aeliascent

I realized what I wrote is kind of dumb. I'm also a Stowa fan and I wrote it after I read the Watch Snob's mention of Stowa.


----------



## Aeliascent

Eh I love their fliegers. That B dial really does it for me.


----------



## Tommywine0

I think I understand some of your questions/concerns. 
I had some questions when STOWA was new to me a few years ago. I did a lot of reading, here on WUS and elsewhere.
Mr. Schauer purchased STOWA in 1996 after manufacturing was interrupted. He incorporates some of the original design elements going back 90 years. He's also updated many designs, adapting them to modern times; and he's introduced new designs in the last 20 years. I could understand if was 1997 and you felt that Mr. Schauer "purchased" STOWA's heritage. But he's been at it for 20+ years himself, that in itself is impressive for a microbrand.

Being a previous supplier of Luftwaffe has always been a sticky wicket. I personally feel that STOWA approaches this appropriately, following a blueprint well established by the likes of Volkswagen, Mercedes, etc. They're proud that they have a long history of producing quality products, but not proud of who they made them for. They don't celebrate it, but acknowledge it and move on. STOWA doesn't reproduce those specific watches, but only modern reinterpretations of the Pilot watch. I'm neither Jewish or German, but have read balanced articles and forum posts by both Nationalities on this topic. If you're really curious about it, you'll find them with a google search. 

When I first started looking at STOWA, 6 month+ wait times were the norm. Recently, STOWA has improved on those wait times as their business has grown. I think it's more common to see models "in-stock" than "out-of-stock". When I ordered mine in 2015, I received it within 2 weeks. 

STOWA makes about 4,500 watches/year and has about 30 employees, so I think its difficult to figure out which other watch companies are really "peers." 
IMO, STOWAS robust secondhand value is more closely correlated with scarcity than long wait times. So, I think it's fair to assume that if STOWA increased yearly production ten-fold that secondhand value may fall a bit. I personally don't see that happening at a speed that that would have significant price impact. STOWA is a private company that grows as it can, not a Silicon Valley start-up that Venture Capitalists are lining up behind to bankroll expansions for a percentage of the company.
I agree with you that STOWAS are well built, I've seen the quality first-hand. They are well know for their build quality, clean design, and excellent customer service- not because they have a huge advertising budget, but because they've performed well for enthusiasts who post about it on forums like this one. Each individual has to decide if STOWA provides good value. The simple fact that it's got a robust secondhand value indicates that it is a good perceived value.

I, for one, would mourn if STOWA ceased to exist. It's a good, small company hand manufacturing/assembling a high quality product to exacting standards. Not enough of those in the world.

So, I disagree.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeliascent

Tommywine0 said:


> I think I understand some of your questions/concerns.
> I had some questions when STOWA was new to me a few years ago. I did a lot of reading, here on WUS and elsewhere.
> Mr. Schauer purchased STOWA in 1996 after manufacturing was interrupted. He incorporates some of the original design elements going back 90 years. He's also updated many designs, adapting them to modern times; and he's introduced new designs in the last 20 years. I could understand if was 1997 and you felt that Mr. Schauer "purchased" STOWA's heritage. But he's been at it for 20+ years himself, that in itself is impressive for a microbrand.
> 
> Being a previous supplier of Luftwaffe has always been a sticky wicket. I personally feel that STOWA approaches this appropriately, following a blueprint well established by the likes of Volkswagen, Mercedes, etc. They're proud that they have a long history of producing quality products, but not proud of who they made them for. They don't celebrate it, but acknowledge it and move on. STOWA doesn't reproduce those specific watches, but only modern reinterpretations of the Pilot watch. I'm neither Jewish or German, but have read balanced articles and forum posts by both Nationalities on this topic. If you're really curious about it, you'll find them with a google search.
> 
> When I first started looking at STOWA, 6 month+ wait times were the norm. Recently, STOWA has improved on those wait times as their business has grown. I think it's more common to see models "in-stock" than "out-of-stock". When I ordered mine in 2015, I received it within 2 weeks.
> IMO, some of STOWAS robust secondhand value comes from scarcity, not long wait times. STOWA makes about 4,500 watches/year and has about 30 employees, so I think its difficult to figure out which other watch companies are really "peers."
> IMO, STOWAS robust secondhand value is more closely correlated with scarcity than long wait times. So, I think it's fair to assume that if STOWA increased yearly production ten-fold that secondhand value may fall a bit. I personally don't see that happening at a speed that that would have significant price impact. STOWA is a private company that grows as it can, not a Silicon Valley start-up that Venture Capitalists are lining up behind to bankroll expansions for a percentage of the company.
> I agree with you that STOWAS are well built, I've seen the quality first-hand. They are well know for their build quality, clean design, and excellent customer service- not because they have a huge advertising budget, but because they've performed well for enthusiasts who post about it on forums like this one. Each individual has to decide if STOWA provides good value. The simple fact that it's got a robust secondhand value indicates that it is a good perceived value.
> I, for one, would mourn if STOWA ceased to exist. It's a good, small company hand manufacturing/assembling a high quality product to exacting standards. Not enough of those in the world.
> 
> So, I disagree.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you made me love Stowa so much more. I've been following them since I was a teenager. And only recently have I been able to afford them.

Holy cow! You got an order fulfilled in 2 weeks?! I'm one week into my Antea KS wait. I've never held anything from them and they're already my favorite watch company. Haha


----------



## mr_raider

Didn't know Stowa had good resale. Which models do best? The limited editions? The fliegers and marines are pretty much always available from Stowa directly, so I see very little reason for them.to appreciate on the used market.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeliascent

mr_raider said:


> Didn't know Stowa had good resale. Which models do best? The limited editions? The fliegers and marines are pretty much always available from Stowa directly, so I see very little reason for them.to appreciate on the used market.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


I think it's the combination of scarcity and extended wait times that cause the high demand for any Stowa item.


----------



## Tommywine0

Aeliascent said:


> I think you made me love Stowa so much more. I've been following them since I was a teenager. And only recently have I been able to afford them.
> 
> Holy cow! You got an order fulfilled in 2 weeks?! I'm one week into my Antea KS wait. I've never held anything from them and they're already my favorite watch company. Haha


Ive got a GMT Flieger. It was listed as "in stock" when I ordered. After a PayPal hiccup was smoothed out, things went pretty quickly.

The Antea KS is one of my favorite dress watch designs! Please post pics & impressions (good & bad!) when u receive it. Best of luck getting it quickly.


----------



## soaking.fused

Disagree.


----------



## JohnM

Your post is provocative Aeliascent, to the extent that I understand it! I see Stowa as a company that takes pride in what it does, values and respects customers, pays attention to detail, and offers high quality, fit, and finish at a reasonable price. In addition, Stowa understands design. With watches, it's the details that matter and Stowa gets the details right. That said, I'm not in love with every Stowa design, including some of the more recent ones, but I still believe that Jorg cares about the input of his customers and will ultimately deliver products that are understated yet interesting. People who like Stowa appreciate good design and high quality more than wearing something that turns heads or gets immediate recognition.


----------



## whineboy

JohnM said:


> Your post is provocative Aeliascent, to the extent that I understand it! I see Stowa as a company that takes pride in what it does, values and respects customers, pays attention to detail, and offers high quality, fit, and finish at a reasonable price. In addition, Stowa understands design. With watches, it's the details that matter and Stowa gets the details right. That said, I'm not in love with every Stowa design, including some of the more recent ones, but I still believe that Jorg cares about the input of his customers and will ultimately deliver products that are understated yet interesting. People who like Stowa appreciate good design and high quality more than wearing something that turns heads or gets immediate recognition.


Very much agree with you, JohnM. I particularly respect Stowa for their commitment to customer service - my Marine Auto is back in Engelsbrand for a check and Stowa was in constant contact with me every step of the way (thanks, Ms. Auer!). Unlike many companies, Stowa is responsive and respectful to you even after you have paid your money!

And now, because this thread needs some pix, here's my current daily wear on the left (42 mm x 11 mm handwinder). All this Stowa talk has me ready to shift to the Antea B2B 355 in a day or so. It's petite in comparison, especially the 7 mm thickness.


----------



## OedipusFlex

I've recently gotten into the brand and really think it commands a following that far outweighs the number of individuals who wear their pieces daily. 

I don't know about y'all, but Stowa is my second watch. And the appreciation that I feel comes not from wearing them often, but as a "go to" something special that has a history (about which one can speak for good and bad) to rival even the biggest names. While some may consider it a micro brand, there is no doubt that the ability to maintain quality and commitment to detail is what keeps people wanting whatever is available (primary and secondary market) beyond the latest fad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeliascent

JohnM said:


> Your post is provocative Aeliascent, to the extent that I understand it! I see Stowa as a company that takes pride in what it does, values and respects customers, pays attention to detail, and offers high quality, fit, and finish at a reasonable price. In addition, Stowa understands design. With watches, it's the details that matter and Stowa gets the details right. That said, I'm not in love with every Stowa design, including some of the more recent ones, but I still believe that Jorg cares about the input of his customers and will ultimately deliver products that are understated yet interesting. People who like Stowa appreciate good design and high quality more than wearing something that turns heads or gets immediate recognition.


You managed to say what I meant to say in a way that's not provocative at all haha

I can't wait for that damn Antea KS to come! It's my first Stowa, and I've wanted it for YEARSSS. My first $100+ watch, and probably my current "grail" haha


----------



## hidden830726

Tommywine0 said:


> I think I understand some of your questions/concerns.
> I had some questions when STOWA was new to me a few years ago. I did a lot of reading, here on WUS and elsewhere.
> Mr. Schauer purchased STOWA in 1996 after manufacturing was interrupted. He incorporates some of the original design elements going back 90 years. He's also updated many designs, adapting them to modern times; and he's introduced new designs in the last 20 years. I could understand if was 1997 and you felt that Mr. Schauer "purchased" STOWA's heritage. But he's been at it for 20+ years himself, that in itself is impressive for a microbrand.
> 
> Being a previous supplier of Luftwaffe has always been a sticky wicket. I personally feel that STOWA approaches this appropriately, following a blueprint well established by the likes of Volkswagen, Mercedes, etc. They're proud that they have a long history of producing quality products, but not proud of who they made them for. They don't celebrate it, but acknowledge it and move on. STOWA doesn't reproduce those specific watches, but only modern reinterpretations of the Pilot watch. I'm neither Jewish or German, but have read balanced articles and forum posts by both Nationalities on this topic. If you're really curious about it, you'll find them with a google search.
> 
> When I first started looking at STOWA, 6 month+ wait times were the norm. Recently, STOWA has improved on those wait times as their business has grown. I think it's more common to see models "in-stock" than "out-of-stock". When I ordered mine in 2015, I received it within 2 weeks.
> 
> STOWA makes about 4,500 watches/year and has about 30 employees, so I think its difficult to figure out which other watch companies are really "peers."
> IMO, STOWAS robust secondhand value is more closely correlated with scarcity than long wait times. So, I think it's fair to assume that if STOWA increased yearly production ten-fold that secondhand value may fall a bit. I personally don't see that happening at a speed that that would have significant price impact. STOWA is a private company that grows as it can, not a Silicon Valley start-up that Venture Capitalists are lining up behind to bankroll expansions for a percentage of the company.
> I agree with you that STOWAS are well built, I've seen the quality first-hand. They are well know for their build quality, clean design, and excellent customer service- not because they have a huge advertising budget, but because they've performed well for enthusiasts who post about it on forums like this one. Each individual has to decide if STOWA provides good value. The simple fact that it's got a robust secondhand value indicates that it is a good perceived value.
> 
> I, for one, would mourn if STOWA ceased to exist. It's a good, small company hand manufacturing/assembling a high quality product to exacting standards. Not enough of those in the world.
> 
> So, I disagree.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Need to give u a like for the long essay u wrote. Hahaha.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

JohnM said:


> Your post is provocative Aeliascent, to the extent that I understand it! I see Stowa as a company that takes pride in what it does, values and respects customers, pays attention to detail, and offers high quality, fit, and finish at a reasonable price. In addition, Stowa understands design. With watches, it's the details that matter and Stowa gets the details right. That said, I'm not in love with every Stowa design, including some of the more recent ones, but I still believe that Jorg cares about the input of his customers and will ultimately deliver products that are understated yet interesting. People who like Stowa appreciate good design and high quality more than wearing something that turns heads or gets immediate recognition.


Also give u a like for summing up what I want to say.

Fair to TS. The topic is good for UGWC tho. 😀

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MITCHY

And Jorg is ready to take risks (Rana/Flieger pro DIN...) when it comes to design elements, not a lot of people are ready to go this way on the watch industry !


----------



## flappylove

When Stowa bring a watch to market (regardless of whether or not you like the style,) its clear that it has been a design and concept led process, rather than a directly commercial one. Any company that values the commodity of good/pure design is worthy of admiration and patronage. The same can be said of a number of watchmakers which is why horology is such an addictive pleasure. In my opinion the history is nothing more than a residual atmosphere, Stowa's great reputation now has been built on its modern offerings and business dealings.


----------



## hidden830726

Name 1 watch brand own by watchmaker (not watch assembler) with heritage and value like this.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_raider

I can't afford Lange or GO. SO Stowa it is :lol


----------



## flappylove

hidden830726 said:


> Name 1 watch brand own by watchmaker (not watch assembler) with heritage and value like this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Depends how you define value. There are lots of inspiring watchmakers with great heritage, but sadly few at Stowa's price-point.


----------



## Aeliascent

flappylove said:


> When Stowa bring a watch to market (regardless of whether or not you like the style,) its clear that it has been a design and concept led process, rather than a directly commercial one. Any company that values the commodity of good/pure design is worthy of admiration and patronage. The same can be said of a number of watchmakers which is why horology is such an addictive pleasure. In my opinion the history is nothing more than a residual atmosphere, Stowa's great reputation now has been built on its modern offerings and business dealings.


Beats any company with great heritage but crappy modern watches lol


----------



## voiceman

I recently (within the past 6 months) acquired a secondhand, mint condition Stowa Marine Original. I knew little to nothing about the brand prior to my purchase and bought it because I really liked the style, design and features, like the self winding Unitas 6498-1 movement. Now, having worn it, I have come to appreciate how well made and "bare bones" stylish it is.

Regardless, I admire and appreciate the quality of German products, certainly including, but not limited to, Stowa.


----------



## hidden830726

Aeliascent said:


> Beats any company with great heritage but crappy modern watches lol


I wouldnt say crap. They are just... "different"

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_raider

voiceman said:


> I recently (within the past 6 months) acquired a secondhand, mint condition Stowa Marine Original. I knew little to nothing about the brand prior to my purchase and bought it because I really liked the style, design and features, like the self winding Unitas 6498-1 movement. Now, having worn it, I have come to appreciate how well made and "bare bones" stylish it is.
> 
> Regardless, I admire and appreciate the quality of German products, certainly including, but not limited to, Stowa.


Just to clarify. The 6498 is not self winding. Although you wind it yourself, self winding is reserved to.describe automatic movements.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

Tommywine0 said:


> I think I understand some of your questions/concerns.
> I had some questions when STOWA was new to me a few years ago. I did a lot of reading, here on WUS and elsewhere.
> Mr. Schauer purchased STOWA in 1996 after manufacturing was interrupted. He incorporates some of the original design elements going back 90 years. He's also updated many designs, adapting them to modern times; and he's introduced new designs in the last 20 years. I could understand if was 1997 and you felt that Mr. Schauer "purchased" STOWA's heritage. But he's been at it for 20+ years himself, that in itself is impressive for a microbrand.
> 
> Being a previous supplier of Luftwaffe has always been a sticky wicket. I personally feel that STOWA approaches this appropriately, following a blueprint well established by the likes of Volkswagen, Mercedes, etc. They're proud that they have a long history of producing quality products, but not proud of who they made them for. They don't celebrate it, but acknowledge it and move on. STOWA doesn't reproduce those specific watches, but only modern reinterpretations of the Pilot watch. I'm neither Jewish or German, but have read balanced articles and forum posts by both Nationalities on this topic. If you're really curious about it, you'll find them with a google search.
> 
> When I first started looking at STOWA, 6 month+ wait times were the norm. Recently, STOWA has improved on those wait times as their business has grown. I think it's more common to see models "in-stock" than "out-of-stock". When I ordered mine in 2015, I received it within 2 weeks.
> 
> STOWA makes about 4,500 watches/year and has about 30 employees, so I think its difficult to figure out which other watch companies are really "peers."
> IMO, STOWAS robust secondhand value is more closely correlated with scarcity than long wait times. So, I think it's fair to assume that if STOWA increased yearly production ten-fold that secondhand value may fall a bit. I personally don't see that happening at a speed that that would have significant price impact. STOWA is a private company that grows as it can, not a Silicon Valley start-up that Venture Capitalists are lining up behind to bankroll expansions for a percentage of the company.
> I agree with you that STOWAS are well built, I've seen the quality first-hand. They are well know for their build quality, clean design, and excellent customer service- not because they have a huge advertising budget, but because they've performed well for enthusiasts who post about it on forums like this one. Each individual has to decide if STOWA provides good value. The simple fact that it's got a robust secondhand value indicates that it is a good perceived value.
> 
> I, for one, would mourn if STOWA ceased to exist. It's a good, small company hand manufacturing/assembling a high quality product to exacting standards. Not enough of those in the world.
> 
> So, I disagree.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is so very well written, and sums up my sentiments exactly. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

JohnM said:


> People who like Stowa appreciate good design and high quality more than wearing something that turns heads or gets immediate recognition.


This is exactly right and why I'm such a fan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adimaano56sl

Mmmm KS:










Aeliascent said:


> You managed to say what I meant to say in a way that's not provocative at all haha
> 
> I can't wait for that damn Antea KS to come! It's my first Stowa, and I've wanted it for YEARSSS. My first $100+ watch, and probably my current "grail" haha


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Aeliascent said:


> I'm also a Stowa fan and I wrote it after I read the Watch Snob's mention of Stowa.


lol, the watch snob? people still take he or she seriously? that's just another subjective opinion. who cares what they think?


----------



## Aeliascent

@Unce_Turbo_997 I'm a bit gullible lol


----------



## voiceman

I misspoke and you are correct about the movement being a manual wind. Thanks for catching my error!



mr_raider said:


> Just to clarify. The 6498 is not self winding. Although you wind it yourself, self winding is reserved to.describe automatic movements.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## brettone2002

How is their history manufactured when they were one of five companies that made Fleigers issued in WW2? 

Their history is indisputable.


----------



## brettone2002

The watch snob is ..... (edited by mod) there are quality watches available at most price points - Bill Gates wears a $50 Casio Duro because he considers it reliable


----------



## Rickster27b

I ordered my 36 Marine auto from Stowa on 7/24 .. it arrived 8/03 at my house in the US, exactly 10 days after the order was placed. That doesn't seem like a very long wait time to me.

Rick


----------



## Orsoni

In 2013, I think I waited about 6 months for my Marine Original.

My Flieger Bronze ordered this year arrived about 5 weeks later.


----------



## PaddyChicago

I will wait happily for any watch from Stowa, my experience with them and their products have been nothing but pleasant.


----------



## Herb53

Great discussion. The product is worth the wait. Customer service seems unmatched. Stowa is certainly a favorite among those who post on these Forums. And, every day I like my white Flieger more and more.


----------



## Paul211

I am a new customer of Stowa. A manufactured or purchased history? 

Well, in my opinion a company is only as good as it's current workforce and current leadership. Most companies that are in business with a name that existed 40 years ago are very different today in terms of their policies, service approach, design goals etc.

Take a couple of well known brands in the watch industry. Omega is a very different firm today to the one started by Brandt in the 19th Century. History yes, not sure how much of that has any influence on the product you buy today. The brand value is rightly considered and protected but in operational and staff terms everything is different. Consider Rolex, governed by a trust and respected by many of us (my family have been Rolex customers for 60 years) they preserve some goals of excellence but again the firm is very different today . They started out assembling watches from industry suppliers, movements from Aegler, bracelets from Gay Frères. Today they are vertically aligned and their policies are different in many ways. 

In my experience German brands respect their heritage more than most, but behind the doors the people and thinking have moved on, we remember the culture and feel of the product and firm as it was decades ago and our instinct is to impute that to the firm that bears that name today. 

I think Stowa has been clear about the detail of it's history and it does not influence me at all. I think most Stowa customers today make a purchase on the merits of the brand today. I have to like the particular watch I buy, it has to be a quality product, I want great customer service and it must offer value and longevity. I was persuaded to try Stowa on the basis of their customer feedback and they succeeded in making me want to do business with them because of the character of their culture and approach, not because of their history. The history that matters is how they have treated their customers in the past 3 years.


----------



## iceman767

Speaking as an owner of IWC, Omega, Breitling, A. Lange & Söhne, and several microbrands watches, Stowa to me represents watch making in its simplest true form. As a watch aficionados I like the simplicity and originality of Stowa's watches. Every time I strap on a stowa on my wrist I have a smile on my face. I kid you not. 

Bought my stowa marine Chronograph and flieger manual wind from Stowa almost 10yrs ago and absolutely love both watches!

The customer service when it comes to repairs, servicing and communication is second to none.



Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Brand new Stowa customer here still in the 2-3 week wait period for my Flieger 36 Bronze Vintage (no date, hand wind) to arrive. In the meantime I have been asking various questions via their livechat service and a Sarah has always got back to me when online with answers. When I placed the order I forgot to add the engraving option as I wanted Fl 23883 on the case side, I mentioned this in chat and Sarah noted that I had not sent my wrist size details yet as per their email. Not had an email asking for it at that point but days later found it in Gmail's spam folder lol. 

Anyway I had given my wrist size on livechat anyway so all was sorted and engraving was added.

I then had questions about the bronze casing and the process involved in locking in the hand finished patina, again good answers back and gave me an understanding of what's what.

I would say so far my experience has been excellent with customer service. I have found this to be the case for micro brands too. Baltic for example when my bronze Aquascaphe had a bezel alignment issue were quick to get back to me and get things sorted. One of their guys called me direct from France right after his lunch in fact. Likewise back in the UK, Marloe Watch Company also gave me excellent customer service and both Baltic and Marloe fulfilled cheeky requests like sending me an additional signed buckle for my aftermarket straps that I would rotate on their watches.

Likewise Laco have also been good and they are quite active on social media too often resharing my Flieger Friday stories 

That reminds me.... I need to ask Stowa if they too could bundle in a buckle for my rubber Hirsch strap that will rotate on the Flieger!


----------



## oscmsw

I Just bought a pre-owned Stowa Marine Classic 40, Will post and give a comparison to my Laco Wien type B.


----------



## LMR38

A new member here. The first watch I purchased was Stowa and it was over 10 yrs ago! At that time, the wait list/delivery time was out about 2-3 months. It ended up being 2.5 months and it was worth the wait. Along the way, I do recall that Stowa was excellent in their communication as they kept me up to date with a few e-mails with latest delivery date.


----------



## aeroga

mrk said:


> Brand new Stowa customer here still in the 2-3 week wait period for my Flieger 36 Bronze Vintage (no date, hand wind) to arrive. In the meantime I have been asking various questions via their livechat service and a Sarah has always got back to me when online with answers. When I placed the order I forgot to add the engraving option as I wanted Fl 23883 on the case side, I mentioned this in chat and Sarah noted that I had not sent my wrist size details yet as per their email. Not had an email asking for it at that point but days later found it in Gmail's spam folder lol.
> 
> Anyway I had given my wrist size on livechat anyway so all was sorted and engraving was added.
> 
> I then had questions about the bronze casing and the process involved in locking in the hand finished patina, again good answers back and gave me an understanding of what's what.
> 
> I would say so far my experience has been excellent with customer service. I have found this to be the case for micro brands too. Baltic for example when my bronze Aquascaphe had a bezel alignment issue were quick to get back to me and get things sorted. One of their guys called me direct from France right after his lunch in fact. Likewise back in the UK, Marloe Watch Company also gave me excellent customer service and both Baltic and Marloe fulfilled cheeky requests like sending me an additional signed buckle for my aftermarket straps that I would rotate on their watches.
> 
> Likewise Laco have also been good and they are quite active on social media too often resharing my Flieger Friday stories
> 
> That reminds me.... I need to ask Stowa if they too could bundle in a buckle for my rubber Hirsch strap that will rotate on the Flieger!


I am contemplating to order a flieger 36 bronze vintage, with the same specifications as yours. However with the latest news on the silver model, I am tempted to wait for its 36mm model - honestly not sure if I should wait...


----------



## aeroga

I have a lot of respect for the Stowa brand, despite that I haven't made any purchase (yet) it keeps me engaged with its modern interpretations of the classic models. There are many companies out there doing similar thing but only a few of them get it right


----------



## mrk

aeroga said:


> I am contemplating to order a flieger 36 bronze vintage, with the same specifications as yours. However with the latest news on the silver model, I am tempted to wait for its 36mm model - honestly not sure if I should wait...


Is there a link showing what the silver one looks like etc? I really wanted a bronze so am not going to change my order but be interesting to see this new one!


----------



## StufflerMike

mrk said:


> Is there a link showing what the silver one looks like etc? I really wanted a bronze so am not going to change my order but be interesting to see this new one!


Just some threads down.








Flieger Silber 925 Vintage??


I got a newsletter mail with the information to support Stowa in the Voting for „Wahl zur Uhr des Jahres 2021". Surprisingly for me is the model Stowa presents in this contest. A Silver Flieger Vintage. Anyone with infos about it; Did I missed a newsletter or Instagram post? best regards JuNi




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mrk

That is very nice, but I will keep my bronze as is I think, has to be bronze!


----------



## aeroga

mrk said:


> Is there a link showing what the silver one looks like etc? I really wanted a bronze so am not going to change my order but be interesting to see this new one!


Take a look at Stowa's instagram - I think the silver (metal) version is a special edition done previously but more may come. Currently it is only in the larger size. 
By the way, do you have any concern re bronze oxidising?


----------



## mrk

aeroga said:


> Take a look at Stowa's instagram - I think the silver (metal) version is a special edition done previously but more may come. Currently it is only in the larger size.
> By the way, do you have any concern re bronze oxidising?


]
No concerns of oxidising, I have been told by Stowa that the treatment by hand they do means the bronze won't oxidise any further unless subjected to certain liquids (as in seawater) so it should remain looking as it does for the long haul.


----------



## aeroga

mrk said:


> ]
> No concerns of oxidising, I have been told by Stowa that the treatment by hand they do means the bronze won't oxidise any further unless subjected to certain liquids (as in seawater) so it should remain looking as it does for the long haul.


That would be fantastic news. Whilst some bronze watches have aged gracefully some didn't and I wouldn't want to take my chances on this. I assume this is official from Stowa that their bronze cases won't oxidise? Would love to see photos of your watch


----------



## mrk

aeroga said:


> That would be fantastic news. Whilst some bronze watches have aged gracefully some didn't and I wouldn't want to take my chances on this. I assume this is official from Stowa that their bronze cases won't oxidise? Would love to see photos of your watch


I haven't seen it mentioned on the product page but all conversations on watch sites with ref to the bronze Stowa cases mention this as it is something Jorg wanted especially.

Here's the livechat with Stowa on my question about it too:


----------



## aeroga

mrk said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned on the product page but all conversations on watch sites with ref to the bronze Stowa cases mention this as it is something Jorg wanted especially.
> 
> Here's the livechat with Stowa on my question about it too:


Very helpful and thank you. Now I just need to decide whether to wait for the potential silver 925.000 model in smaller size or just order the bronze one. I suspect it can't go wrong either way.


----------



## rschmidt97

I purchased a Partitio second hand last year. It still had time on the warranty, but all the owner had to prove it was a certificate of compliance that came with the watch. I was not aware of this until I received the watch. I soon noticed an issue with hand winding; clicking and heavy resistance. I wanted to send it to Stowa for service, but wasn’t sure if they’d oblige since I was not the original owner and didn’t have the warranty card. Long story short, I provided them with a invoice number, sent the watch and hoped for the best. They serviced the watch without hesitation and sent it back good as new in a few weeks, from Germany. They didn’t even charge me for shipping. Now that’s a company that stands by their products, builds relationships and “history” with their customers.
Nothing but good things to say about Stowa.


----------



## mrk

That is promising to hear and matches what I've been reading about them on other forums and comment sections!


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Stowa has done a lot to make things right for me when I received a watch that had a small imperfection, and also offered other services in the future to make up for it. I wish they had more options so I could buy even more models from them. They definitely have mastered the customer experience with their direct sales model and make you feel like you’re part of a family. Highly recommend visiting the factory for anyone who has the opportunity to do so. Meeting the staff face to face makes the connection even better.


----------



## mrk

I have been planning an EU road trip for ages so I will definitely make Stowa's factory a stopping point as I pass through I think!


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

mrk said:


> I have been planning an EU road trip for ages so I will definitely make Stowa's factory a stopping point as I pass through I think!


It's worth a stop just for the museum, but if you're interested in purchasing a piece, going there and trying them on the pieces like you would at a boutique, is a great experience.


----------



## mrk

I'd definitely try some on as it's the only way I;d get to try them in person lol. 36mm is my size though so unles sthey start to release new models in 36 too (or 39 with 44mm lug to lug) then anything larger is out the question for my buy list. I have a Laco Type-B dial Aachen which is 39//44 and is nigh on perfect which is why I really liked this Stowa Bronze Vintage at 36 as the lug to lug is similar so I know it will wear nicely.


----------



## oscmsw

oscmsw said:


> I Just bought a pre-owned Stowa Marine Classic 40, Will post and give a comparison to my Laco Wien type B.


Wow I have both of what ur talking, just got my Stowa Saturday and it is awesome... my Laco Wein is a lil slow... both the stowa and laco are top movment's.... enjoy


----------

